# Newsletters > Shakespeare's Sonnet-a-Day >  Sonnet #154

## Admin

Sonnet #154

CLIV.br /br /The little Love-god lying once asleepbr /Laid by his side his heart-inflaming brand,br /Whilst many nymphs that vow'd chaste life to keepbr /Came tripping by; but in her maiden handbr /The fairest votary took up that firebr /Which many legions of true hearts had warm'd;br /And so the general of hot desirebr /Was sleeping by a virgin hand disarm'd.br /This brand she quenched in a cool well by,br /Which from Love's fire took heat perpetual,br /Growing a bath and healthful remedybr /For men diseased; but I, my mistress' thrall,br /Came there for cure, and this by that I prove,br /Love's fire heats water, water cools not love.br /

More...

----------

